# Tractor show



## VaridriveGT14 (May 5, 2011)

Tractor show in Rochester MA on August 21st 2011 on Dexter lane. try to check it out!!! if you cant i will try to post pictures!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can't make that event  looking forward to good read and pics. 

This weekend in Dublin,NH. IH/Farmall only event...Saturday and Sunday.


----------

